# Protektorenjacke bzw. -weste mit Bauchschutz?



## Littlefoot82 (28. August 2013)

Hallo alle miteinander.

Bei meinem letzten Willingen-Ausflug bin ich gestürzt und dabei mit dem Bauch gegen den Lenker geprallt. Das hatte zur Folge, dass ich innere Blutungen hatte, meine Milz entfernt und meine Leber vernäht werden musste. 
Da mir meine anderen Organe ganz lieb sind, würde ich nun gerne zukünftig meinen Bauch schützen wollen. Ich suche also jetzt ne Jacke oder Weste, die nicht nur den Brustkorb schützt. Und nein, ein Nierengurt, der meistens dabei ist, reicht nicht aus. Es müsste also schon Hartschale oder ähnliches sein. Kennt ihr vielleicht ein Teil? Oder gibt es da vielleicht ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------



## Schnitte (28. August 2013)

was du beschreibst klingt definitiv unschön und verständlich, dass du nach einer Möglichkeit suchst um dich zu schützen
allerdings könnte ich es mir schwierig vostellen da was passendes zu finden. Hartschale ist ja, wie der Name es sagt, hart. Dein Bauch bzw. der untere Körper arbeitet ja flexibal mit. Dadurch würde eine Hartschale an der Stelle wohl eher schaden anrichten als helfen.
ich sehe es somit eher als schwierig an, etwas zu finden. Letztendlich war es ein unglücklicher sturz, würde ich sagen. Letztendlich kannst auch mit dem Kugelschreiben in der Hand von A nach B laufen, doof stolpern und drauffallen. Würde auch zu inneren Verletzungen führen. 
Falls jmd. aber eine Idee für diese Form des Protektors hat, würde mich dies auch interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (28. August 2013)

Hi, der Protektor von Ortema mit der zusätzlichen Schutzplatte könnte da vielleicht helfen.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (28. August 2013)

Hi. Meinst du speziell die Ortho-Max Jacke? Oder eine andere?


----------



## Ani (28. August 2013)

ja genau, das ortho max jacket mit dem extra protektor, wobei das teil ja preislich jenseits von gut und böse liegt ... das scheint ja dort für motorsport angeboten zu werden, vielleicht gibts im motorsportbereich noch mehr so dinger.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (29. August 2013)

Ja stimmt, der Preis hat mich auch umgehauen. Ich bin bereit Geld auszugeben, schließlich geht Sicherheit vor, aber der Preis ist eigentlich schon etwas übertrieben. Ich denke aber, dass solche Jackets für Männer mir wahrscheinlich nicht passen werden. Ich bin ziemlich klein (1,58 m) und hab auch recht zierlichen Oberkörper.


----------



## 4mate (29. August 2013)

Aber Schuhgröße 82?


----------



## Ani (29. August 2013)

diesen extraschutz kann ortema auf den jeweiligen fahrer anpassen (entweder bei ortema vor ort oder auf einer messe). das tei kann man wohl zurechtschneiden und mit dem heisluftfön bearbeiten.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (31. August 2013)

Wenn man sich bei denen auf der Seite umschaut, sieht man ja, dass sie ja nahezu fast alles machen können. Da wäre sicherlich mal ein Anruf notwendig. Einfach nur die Platte nach unten verlängern würde aber nicht gehen. Denn dann würde sich ja die untere Hälfte in den Bauch reindrücken und Beweglichkeit wäre auch nicht möglich. Es müsste also mind. zweigeteilt sein, so das da beugen des Oberkörpers möglich ist. Ich werde da auf jedenfall mal anrufen.
Wenn sich so garnichts finden lässt, dann müssen wir vielleicht was selber machen. Ich dachte schon an so einen Nierengurt verkehrt rum anziehen und in den Teil halt ein Protektor einarbeiten. Könnte man zumindest mal versuchen.


----------



## LilianB (3. September 2013)

Ich bin da zwar recht ahnungslos aber die Sache mit dem Nierengurt stelle ich mir gefährlich vor wenn du dort eine harte Platte einarbeitest. 

Angenommen du fällst mit dem Teil und dein Oberkörper krümmt sich (aus welchen Grund auch immer) könntest du die sowohl den Leisten-als auch den Brustbereich zerquetschen. 

Ich hätte da spontan nur die Idee in Richtung Eishockey zu gehen. Sowas zum Beispiel

http://online-ski-snowboard-verleih.de/Bilder/Auktionsbilder/2013/100_9962.JPG

Habe Grade mal nen Kollegen gefragt der in der Oberliga spielt, er meinte beweglich ist man damit auf jeden Fall. Schützen muss er natürlich auch, ob man damit Mountainbiken kann...käme vermutlich auf einen Versuch an

Liebe Grüße

Gesendet von meinem IPhone


----------



## Littlefoot82 (4. September 2013)

Das mit den Eishockey Protektoren sieht garnicht mal so uninteressant aus. Da muss ich mich mal ein bisschen schlau machen und hoffentlich irgendwo einen Laden finden, wo man sowas mal anziehen könnte. Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LilianB (4. September 2013)

Wenn du in Willingen warst, ist dann eventuell Krefeld in deiner erreichbaren Nähe ? 

Dann wäre http://www.canpro-sport.de/ wohl die erste Wahl, die haben dort Ahnung und sind sehr nett. Und am kommenden Sonntag sogar verkaufsoffen mit 30% 

Liebe Grüße und Alles Gute


----------



## Votec Tox (4. September 2013)

Meint Ihr, daß dieser Eishokey Brustschutz tiefer runter geht als ein normaler MotoCross Panzer?
Auch ein umgedrehter Nierengurt mit Protektor, so wie ihn die MXer fahren, dürfte vorn hochrutschen.

Dieser Alpinestar A8-Protektor ist an Brust und Bauch zweiteilig und schützt sogar die Seite. Ob er am Bauch tief genug runter geht, weiß ich nicht, denke mehr wird kaum gehen ohne, sonst mußt Du aufrecht auf dem Rad stehen :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTCuMfvItbI"]Alpinestars A8 Brustpanzer - YouTube[/nomedia]

Bist Du bei Deinem schlimmen Sturz mittig auf den Lenker geknallt oder auf die Griffseiten? In der Mitte könntest Du noch zusätzlich so einen Prallschutz wie die MXer anbringen, wiegt nicht viel.


----------



## Chrige (4. September 2013)

Eishockey Brustpanzer gehen meist nicht weiter runter als zur Brust. Ich trug schon oft so einen Brustpanzer und hätte noch nie einen gehabt, der weit runter geht. Die Eishockeyspieler sind am Bauch kaum geschützt und wenn, dann mit Hosen die höher rauf gehen. 
Der Alpinestar sieht allerdings nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Littlefoot82 (4. September 2013)

Da ich aus Düsseldorf komme, ist Krefeld sogar hier um die Ecke. Danke für die Adresse. Es schadet auf jedenfall nicht, da mal vorbeizufahren und sich das einfach mal anzugucken. Ich denke, der Sonntag wäre sogar genau richtig dafür 

Ich bin mittig auf den Lenker geknallt. Wenn also mit dem Lenkerschutz nur ne normale Polsterung gemeint ist, dann wird das wahrscheinlich nicht reichen. 

Der Alpinestar sieht wirklich sehr gut aus und sowas hatte ich auch gesucht. Das sieht wirklich so aus, als wenn das sogar ausreichen würde - wenn man auf dem Bike sitzt. Allerdings habe ich die Befürchtung, dass mir das nicht passen wird.  Wenn nicht, wäre natürlich super schade, denn das ist genau das, was ich suche. Aber ich schau mir das Teil auch auf jedenfall an.


----------



## ventizm (4. September 2013)

vielleicht etwas aus dem kampfsportbereich? zum beispiel http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kampfweste-Trainingsweste-Bauchschutz-Kampfsport-/150644904143?pt=DE_Sport_Kampfsport_Kampfsport_Zubeh%C3%B6r&hash=item231322d0cf#ht_1817wt_1206 stellt sich halt die frage ob das biketauglich ist.


----------



## laterra (4. September 2013)

> vielleicht etwas aus dem kampfsportbereich? zum beispiel http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kampfweste-Tr...ht_1817wt_1206 stellt sich halt die frage ob das biketauglich ist.



Die Kampfwesten, die ich bisher an hatte sind fürs biken ungeeignet. Die Flexibilität am Bauch ist minimal, da viele Techniken auf den Solarplexus und seitlich auf die unteren Rippen zielen. Da kommst dir vor wie ein Michelin Männchen, wenn du versuchst dich zu bücken. 
Die verlinkte Weste hatte ich zwar noch nicht an, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die arg anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Littlefoot82 (4. September 2013)

Ja auf meiner Internetsuche bin ich auch schon auf den Bauchschutz im Kampfsportbereich gestoßen. Allerdings konnte ich mir dann auch nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich bequem und beweglich ist. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das biketauglich ist. Ich hatte das dann auch relativ schnell wieder verworfen.


----------

